# camera trap for wildlife photography



## vlim (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know if some of you are interested in the camera trap technique for wildlife photography like Steve Winter does for Panthera or the National Geaographic, but i would like to share a link for an ebook written by a friend of mine about this particular technique which gives awesome results.

See what my friend can do with ol' rebel bodies and 10-20 lenses (here in the rainforests of Costa Rica) :

http://www.emmanuelrondeau.com/?page_id=3727

here's the direct link for the ebook :

http://www.emmanuelrondeau.com/?page_id=2727

Of course i don't earn any dollar on it, i just wanna share...


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Why not just go to the source of the monitors they are showing in the book?


http://www.trailmaster.com/

Cheap trail cameras are very popular now. Poor IQ and all, but most of the people I know that have them have had one stolen at one time or the other. I am sure a thief would love to find a nice DSLR just laying in the woods ready for the take.


----------



## vlim (Oct 9, 2013)

The trailmaster is just a part of the camera trap. This ebook is dedicated to the whole building of a trap and how to use it, how to prepare it, set it and put it on the right spot... He shares his experience for those who wanna try this technique.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 9, 2013)

No doubt he may have good insight for $15.
Just saying that there is quit a bit of information they can get free on that site.
After all, true sharing doesn't require cash.


----------



## vlim (Oct 9, 2013)

I think this book took him something like two months to write, many of the things you buy everyday didn't require that much work. But it's really up to you to look at this way. I was just sharing something that i think could be really useful for many photographers out there, didn't want to start a polemic


----------

